# Panther Chameleon Terrarium



## tuffstuff36 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Everybody, 

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on the best terrarium for an adult male panther chameleon. My boyfriend and I are purchasing one from a very reputable breeder who has helped advise us on the set-up for the juvenile chameleon. 

We are now thinking more long term and what would be the best environment for him when he is grown up. We have spoken to several people at reptile stores and researched in books and on the internet but are still a bit confused. Some say mesh while others say glass. We were wondering which would be more suitable out of the largest exo-terra glass terrarium or the largest exo-terra screen terrarium (we have found a dealer in America who will ship it to the UK)? Obviously the welfare of the chameleon is our top priority so we want to get it right.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

About lightweight aluminium framed cages with clear view black aluminium screen These enclosures! highly recommended.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Terry Thatcher's are very good. I keep my adult male in the largest Exo terra flexarium. about 6'x3'x3'. A weeping fig tree in there, loads of vines and some hanging plants. Humidity cycles between 80 and 40%. (Before you all cry out about Panthers needing very high humidity............they don't. They can actually thrive in humidity as low as 35%, however, they *prefer* humid conditions, but with good ventilation) I have a Lucky Reptile misting system set up to achieve this and he drinks the water from the leaves and also from a dripper bottle. UV comes from a 36" repti glo 8.0 tube and also a MV Powersun 160W lamp for basking. He's been in that for about a year now and is as happy as a pig in s:censor:t! I'm not personally a fan of all glass as in my experience the chams can't figure out wht this invisible barrier is that stops them moving forward and they tend to paw at the glass. I know some people keep them very well in glass vivs. As fot the Exo Terra screen viv. I bought one from Hamm and don't really rate them, they are a bit flimsy.


----------

